# FreeBSD upgrade to 12.1 on Raspberry Pi 3



## spaceille (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi,
I've been trying for a few weeks now to upgrade my raspberry pi 3 from version 12.0 to 12.1. I tried to compile world on the PI and it fails, it says I should report a bug (kernel seams to work, however). I tried to compile on my laptop and that worked, but the SD Card isn't recognized (the adapter appears in the output of `pciconf -lv` as sdhci_pci@pci0:X:X:X:X, but doesn't see any actual cards). Do any of you have any experience with this? What should I do?
Thanks!


----------



## trev (Dec 6, 2019)

I am using 13-CURRENT and have no issues, apart from the time it takes , rebuilding world and the kernel on my RPi3B+.

You can always grab an RPi3 image for 12.1 from https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.1/


----------



## spaceille (Dec 6, 2019)

trev said:


> I am using 13-CURRENT and have no issues, apart from the time it takes , rebuilding world and the kernel on my RPi3B+.
> 
> You can always grab an RPi3 image for 12.1 from https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/snapshots/arm64/aarch64/ISO-IMAGES/12.1/


Really? How big is your /tmp?


----------



## trev (Dec 6, 2019)

```
$ df
Filesystem        Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mmcsd0s2a    5.8G    575M    4.8G    11%    /
devfs             1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mmcsd0s1      50M     13M     37M    26%    /boot/msdos
/dev/md1          145M     28K    133M     0%    /tmp
/dev/md2          9.3M    496K    8.1M     6%    /var/log
/dev/md3           24M     16K     22M     0%    /var/tmp
/dev/mmcsd0s2d    5.8G    688K    5.3G     0%    /home
/dev/mmcsd0s2e     15G    9.5G    4.5G    68%    /usr
```


----------



## trev (Dec 6, 2019)

```
$ cat /etc/src.conf
WITHOUT_AMD=TRUE
WITHOUT_ASSERT_DEBUG=TRUE
WITHOUT_ATM=TRUE
WITHOUT_AUTHPF=TRUE
WITHOUT_AUTOFS=TRUE
WITHOUT_BHYVE=TRUE
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=TRUE
WITHOUT_BSDINSTALL=TRUE
WITHOUT_BSNMP=TRUE
WITHOUT_CCD=TRUE
WITHOUT_DEBUG_FILES=TRUE
WITHOUT_DOCCOMPRESS=TRUE
WITHOUT_EXAMPLES=TRUE
WITHOUT_FINGER=TRUE
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=TRUE
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=TRUE
WITHOUT_FTP=TRUE
WITHOUT_GAMES=TRUE
WITHOUT_GDB=TRUE
WITHOUT_HTML=TRUE
WITHOUT_INFO=TRUE
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=TRUE
WITHOUT_IPX=TRUE
WITHOUT_JAIL=TRUE
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=TRUE
WITHOUT_KVM=TRUE
WITHOUT_LDNS=TRUE
WITHOUT_MANCOMPRESS=TRUE
WITHOUT_MANDOCDB=TRUE
WITHOUT_NDIS=TRUE
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH=TRUE
WITHOUT_NETGRAPH_SUPPORT=TRUE
WITHOUT_NIS=TRUE
WITHOUT_NLS=TRUE
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=TRUE
WITHOUT_RCMDS=TRUE
WITHOUT_ROUTED=TRUE
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=TRUE
WITHOUT_TESTS=TRUE
WITHOUT_UNBOUND=TRUE
WITHOUT_ZFS=TRU
```


----------



## spaceille (Dec 9, 2019)

I still didn't manage to compile on the raspberry, but I bought a cheap microSD to USB adapter and compiled on the laptop, then installed to the sd card with the help of the adapter.


----------



## trev (Dec 10, 2019)

Why didn't your compile on the RPi3 succeed? (I should add I use a 32G SanDisk Extreme V30 U3 micro-sd card - less fast cards always died with swap errors as swap, while sufficient,  was unable to keep up.)


----------

